
YouTube Bans Firearms Demo Videos, Entering the Gun Control Debate - DanielBMarkham
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/youtube-bans-firearm-sales-and-how-to-videos-prompting-backlash
======
DanielBMarkham
Related: [https://pjmedia.com/andrewklavan/mark-zuckerberg-new-
cornfie...](https://pjmedia.com/andrewklavan/mark-zuckerberg-new-cornfield/)

I think the days of "But we're just a platform, not a publishing company" are
over. Big Tech is now making big political decisions and using their platforms
to do so.

